# Powermatic Model 93 15" Scroll Saw



## NikkiLaRue

I ran across a Powermatic Model 93 15" Scroll Saw at a yard sale yesterday for $20. I've never owned or even used a scroll saw before. It seems to run just fine, but doesn't have blade in it. It had about half of a blade still hooked in the lower arm. One thing I would like to know is how the blade hooks in the upper arm. There is just a v slot on the upper arm…..there is a spring loaded set screw with a black knob above the v slot, but it isn't long enough to tighten down on the blade…..is there a piece missing?


----------



## Mahdeew

No. Sounds like nothing is missing and you got a good deal. Maybe post a picture of it so someone can explain how to hook the blade. The knob on top adjusts the tension.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Congratulations on a nice find at a great price. I wish I could find yard sales like that, all the ones I stop at usually only offer junk, crap, or garbage.


----------



## woodshaver

I don't own a scroll saw but for 20 bucks I might. What a good deal! Hope you get that blade problem worked out so you can have some fun with it. Good luck! 
Tony


----------



## Loren

You may have a rare machine. I've never seen a picture of a small
Powermatic scroll saw.

This is a site that documents vintage machinery. It would be
kind of you to upload a picture to it of your saw… or if you 
post one here I'll do it.

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=655&tab=4


----------



## DocSavage45

Nikki,

Hope you have good luck with the saw. I'm just learning about scroll saws as I bought one on craig's list and the clamping mechanism is screwed up. There are 5 inch and 6 inch blades. Pin and Pinless.

Found a manual if you don't have one. It's 15 bucks on eBay. LOL!

You can use YouTube to become familiar as most scroll saws have the same basic mechanisms.

Good Luck,

Tom


----------



## NikkiLaRue

More pics here at my photobucket….... http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/smokinnikki/library/Tools


----------



## Planeman40

Curiosity drove me to do a Google search on "Powermatic Model 93 15" Scroll Saw" as Powermatic is a major light industrial power woodworking brand and $20 for one of their machines would have been the steal of the year! I came up with the user's manual for a Chinese made scroll saw exactly like the one I have had for a number of years. Yes, there are TWO Powermatic brand scroll saws!

Anyway, my little scroll saw is exactly like yours but doesn't have the "Powermatic" name. Just to let you know, it is quite a capable little scroll saw. I love mine. One word of advice. All scroll saws vibrate like crazy due to all of the reciprocal moving parts. Bolt it down to a sturdy table or using it will be an annoyance.

Oh, and to answer your question about how to hook up the blade. This saw takes "pin-type" scroll saw blades. these blades have a small round pin at 90 degrees to the blade at each end of the blade. Just slide the blade through the little slot and rest the pin atop the slot. Same for the lower end. And, yes, you are missing a part. This is a separate piece that adapts pinless blades to the saw. I have that piece and can assure you you aren't missing anything worthwhile. It is so cumbersome to use that after trying it once I tossed it into a box and have never used it since. Just use pin-type blades and all will be fine. And the screw thing with the plastic knob above the pin-type blade is for use with the pinless blade holder. I never could figure out how, but since I don't use pinless blades I don't give it much thought. Here is the link to the user's manual: http://www.ebay.com/itm/POWERMATIC-93-15-Scroll-Saw-Operator-Part-Manual-0540-/290691873358 You really don't need it though.

Have fun,

Planeman


----------



## Woodmaster1

The part you are missing is used by several brands made just like that saw. I have a delta scroll saw just like it.


----------



## Finn

I work with my scroll saws most every day. I have two Hegners and one Old 15" Jet similar to yours. (Single speed) I got mine for $15 last year and it works great. Yours is a good saw, Looks like it has an induction motor I think. If it is variable speed it is not an induction motor. (No brushes on an induction motor). Long lasting motor. Looks like you have a blade clamp missing on the top arm. The top and bottom blade clamps are the same. The screw on top will hold the upper blade clamp in place. You need pinless blades. (A good thing). The blades at the local building supply store are lousy and expensive. I suggest you get blades from http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm. Great service and good prices. Excellent blades. He will give you advice on what blade to buy. A knowledgeable guy.
I do not know if you can buy a blade clamp for your saw and you need one. I have some I will send you that look like they will fit your saw. I changed my Jet blade clamps to Hegner clamps and they work on it just fine. You have a good little saw there and the first thing I would do is take off that orange wood hold down and leave it off. Most all of us that use scroll saws a lot remove them. Email me and I will send you some blade clamps and answer any questions you may have about working with a scroll saw.


----------



## Planeman40

Thanks Jim for the post. Yes, that Hegner blade holder looks like it should work. It still looks like a cumbersome process to do blade changes, particularly when making numerous un-attach and re-attach of the top of the blade when doing marquetry or intricate projects. And some searching on the web finally suggested to me what that knob screw thingy at the top blade location might be for and that is to keep the top blade holder from flying through the air if the blade breaks! After looking at some web sites, the Hegner-type blade holder sells for around $20 each and you need two of them. For $40 I think I will stick for pin-type blades.

All of this tells me there is an unmet need for an inexpensive quick change, precise blade holder for these machines. Someone out there should get to work on this.

Planeman


----------

